# ESX Q120.4 help.....



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok guys I need a little assistance. I bought this amp over 2 ago off this forum. Great amp, dont think it needs much introduction. Id like to see if any of you with a lot more knowledge than myself on the topic can help out. Maybe some pointers on what I should look at or opinions on what could have happened. Id hate to have it shipped out to be looked at, considering this thing feels about 25-30 lbs. I have friends more than capable of replacing parts if only i could tell them what to replace.


I feel the good thing is that there was no magic smoke, or burning smell. What happened was one day the rear channels (3+4) shut off. i played with em, and they came back on. They would intermittently cut in and out, sounded like a short. I checked speaker connections, tried different amps, only happened with the ESX. Sometimes I would turn sharply, hear the rear speakers, then they would shut off again. eventually they quit working all together. No rear fill, no big deal. Then a few months ago, front channels (1+2) began doing the same thing. To me, it seems like it could be something simple but what do i know. figured id let a few trained eyes have a look.


Seller tried to help out by giving a few ideas, but to no avail.


*25$ paypal to the winner *lol. I may be asking for the impossible here, but worth a shot.


Here are some pics, If you need a pic of a certain area to better evaluate, let me know i can get more.........

**EDIT** New Pics:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

have you tried to move the rca cables at the connections? if sound came on and off when car turned that would be my first check. if i recall the rca connections on these are the weak link on a very fine amp. Apparently ZEd didnt think to start using tiffany style connections till later in life. I had one of these that I sold that ended up needing rca resoldered inside. 

any other ideas? 


where did you plan to send it ? of course you can send it to Zed but I would personally send it to my tech who does it himself. zed may be good at design but he has other do work and I have seen and heard some horror stories about it. 




btw, what is up with the Saints ??? ugh


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Haven't checked RCAs. Now that u mention it, I did have to use a good bit of force to plug em in. I'll look into that. 

I was trying to not send it anywhere mainly because if shipping costs. Is your tech local to the New Orleans/baton rouge area?


And don't get me started on the saints, but last night was step in the right direction. Who dat!


----------

